# Jobs for English speaking people in Spain



## farah asim (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi Everyone

Although I am not a native speaker, I am a qualified, experienced and trained English teacher. I have done masters in English Literature, PGD in Linguistics, Bachelors in Education and a one year Teacher Training Ceritficate with the help of the school I had been working for in the past. Furthermore, I have worked as an English teacher for more than twelve years and had been teaching English as a second language.

Currently I am living in Costa Blanca, Benidorm. I desperately need a job these days. However since the country is new for me, I have no idea where to go or what to do to find work. I have learned Spanish to a greater extent as its almost of intermediate level now. 

Can someone out there guide me what to do to find work in Costa Blanca, particularly Benidorm. Can my Spanish and English speaking skills help me find any other job if not teaching English. Please help me out someone as I am really in dire need of job like many others out there. Moreover, I have no idea as far as salary scales are concerned. 

Looking for ur cooperation
Best Regards


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

farah asim said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Although I am not a native speaker, I am a qualified, experienced and trained English teacher. I have done masters in English Literature, PGD in Linguistics, Bachelors in Education and a one year Teacher Training Ceritficate with the help of the school I had been working for in the past. Furthermore, I have worked as an English teacher for more than twelve years and had been teaching English as a second language.
> 
> ...


You might find it difficult to get a job for now. Many places close down, or almost in August, and most places that are contracting are doing so for a September/ October start.
You can't do worse than looking up "academias de ingles Benidorm, Costa Blanca" on internet and shooting off your CV to them all, stressing the fact that you're in Benidorm and ready to work as from now.
Also try infojobs.net and tefl.com


----------



## farah asim (Jul 9, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> You might find it difficult to get a job for now. Many places close down, or almost in August, and most places that are contracting are doing so for a September/ October start.
> You can't do worse than looking up "academias de ingles Benidorm, Costa Blanca" on internet and shooting off your CV to them all, stressing the fact that you're in Benidorm and ready to work as from now.
> Also try infojobs.net and tefl.com


Can my grasp over English language help me find a job other than teaching English. I have also learnt Spanish to a greater extent. Any interpretaion or translation jobs??


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

farah asim said:


> Can my grasp over English language help me find a job other than teaching English. I have also learnt Spanish to a greater extent. Any interpretaion or translation jobs??


Who knows? Did you know there is a huge unemployment problem in Spain and this includes all levels of employment? I don't know what it stands at at the moment - 35% and higher for under 25's??


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

If as your flag indicates, you are not from the EU, then I think it will be pretty well impossible for you to work, as a company can only employ you if there is no EU person able to do the job.

However, your circumstances may be different- do you have grounds to live and work in Spain?


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Given that Benidorm is overrun by native English speakers, whatever work you find is likely to be not well paid. Have you ever considered any other part of Spain? 

Another idea would be to sign up for _autonomos_ and work online doing translation/interpretation work through a website like Freelancer.com


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

as others have said

Do you already have a resident visa with permission to work in Spain? If not, then the chance of you obtaining legal work of any kind is pretty much nil


if you do then you are in the same situation as six million+ other unemployed in Spain - you just have to pound the streets & take whatever you can

elenetxu's suggestion is a good one given your language skills - if you _do _have a resident visa with permission to work


----------



## farah asim (Jul 9, 2014)

Yes I have residence card of Spain which permits me to work legally in Spain. Are there any other cities of Spain where there is more demand of English teachers or English speakers for any other jobs??


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

farah asim said:


> Yes I have residence card of Spain which permits me to work legally in Spain. Are there any other cities of Spain where there is more demand of English teachers or English speakers for any other jobs??


Unemployment is extremely high everywhere.

I guess you know the residencia on it's own does not give a non EU national the right to work in Spain.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

brocher said:


> Unemployment is extremely high everywhere.
> 
> I guess you know the residencia on it's own does not give a non EU national the right to work in Spain.


I'm guessing that if she's got residencia and says she can work, than it's probably true. 

There are most definitely other cities where qualified English teachers are in demand. Spend some time playing around on infojobs. I am confident that if you are willing to move, you can find something.


----------



## farah asim (Jul 9, 2014)

Can you please name specific cities??


----------



## farah asim (Jul 9, 2014)

Can you plz name certain cities where English teachers are in demand?


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Farah, I don't know exact cities or locations. However, look at places where there are smaller international communities. Don't look at the costas (Benidorm, Granada, Sevilla, Malaga, etc.), Madrid, or Barcelona. 

Sit down with a map and think about regions I didn't mention that you might be interested in. 
Another thing: do an infojobs search for all of Spain. (Ofertas de trabajo, Buscar trabajo, Bolsa de trabajo - InfoJobs)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Its hard enough for native Spanish speaking people in Spain to find work, even harder for native British speaking and non native. You need a good required profession to be able to confidently assume you'll find work

Jo xxx


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

I guess what I'm saying is that we are constantly looking for trained *native* teachers where I am. I don't live in one of the typical tourist/expat zones. For that very reason I have said that there *are* places in Spain where good trained teachers can definitely find work. 

That being said, It's probably about 12€-15€ the hour, unless one decides to be totally freelance and find their own classes.


----------



## farah asim (Jul 9, 2014)

elenetxu said:


> I guess what I'm saying is that we are constantly looking for trained *native* teachers where I am. I don't live in one of the typical tourist/expat zones. For that very reason I have said that there *are* places in Spain where good trained teachers can definitely find work.
> 
> That being said, It's probably about 12€-15€ the hour, unless one decides to be totally freelance and find their own classes.


And where do you live?? My husband's brother lives in San Sebastian. Moreover, he has spent some time in Bilbau as well. So, he is likely to move to one of these cities in future. Does anyone have idea about these cities? What's employment situation there? Since my baby is born here in Spain with serious health problems, I can't take risk to move back to my home country because here medical is totally free for him and is many times better as well. So I will have to settle down here with a promising job because without work, it would be pretty difficult for me to manage all the things well. A good advice would be highly appreciated. Best Regards


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

farah asim said:


> And where do you live?? My husband's brother lives in San Sebastian. Moreover, he has spent some time in Bilbau as well. So, he is likely to move to one of these cities in future. Does anyone have idea about these cities? What's employment situation there? Since my baby is born here in Spain with serious health problems, I can't take risk to move back to my home country because here medical is totally free for him and is many times better as well. So I will have to settle down here with a promising job because without work, it would be pretty difficult for me to manage all the things well. A good advice would be highly appreciated. Best Regards


Both San Sebastian and Bilbao might be better than where you currently are. If you are willing to commute you also ought to look in Victoria, Castro-Urdiales, and Santander.


----------

